# [OT] Gentoo w Chipie :)

## joker

widzieliscie mini artykul w Chipie o Gentoo? cos jakby miniHOWTO instalacyjny. ciekawe czy G zrobi sie bardziej popularny  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *joker wrote:*   

> widzieliscie mini artykul w Chipie o Gentoo? cos jakby miniHOWTO instalacyjny. ciekawe czy G zrobi sie bardziej popularny 

 widzialem. nie wydaje mi sie ze ktos sie podjal instalacji - nie zwiekszyl sie ruch na forum  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

Często coś o Gentoo piszą, w Linux+ widziałem, właśnie w Chipie parę razy, Hakin9 itp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yemu

pisza, bo jak wiadomo nikt nie oprze sie najlepszej dystrybucji na swiecie...we are gentoo, resistance is futile, you will be assimilated  :Smile: 

pozdr

y

----------

## tomek_22

srednie to, dla zupelnych newbie, wg mnie lepiej jest korzystac z handbooka na live cd

----------

## rane

Pokażcie jakiegoś skana - chętnie bym sobie przeczytał co myśli najlepsze pismo o komputerach o naszej zajebistej dystrubucji :]

----------

## zieloo

Przegladalem i prawde mowiac nic ciekawego/odkrywczego/zaskakującego* (* --- niepotrzebne skreślić :Razz: ) tam nie przeczytalem. Artykuł można faktycznie potraktować bądź dla kompletnych newbie, bądź jedynie w celach informacyjnych, tzn co jest teraz modnego...

----------

## sekretarz

Ja sie chyba dopatrzylem 2 bledow retorycznych, przed bootstrapem musimy zrobic synca portage oraz przy wypakowywaniu stage zapomnieli o opcji -p do tara przez co nie zostaną zachowane poprawne uprawnienia do plików.

----------

## zieloo

Hehe - to sie nazywa pospiech przy redagowaniu artykułu...

----------

## _troll_

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Ja sie chyba dopatrzylem 2 bledow retorycznych, przed bootstrapem musimy zrobic synca portage

 

a od kiedy to jest WYMAGANE? to jest OPCJONALNE... wiec - brak, ale nie blad  :Wink: 

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> oraz przy wypakowywaniu stage zapomnieli o opcji -p do tara przez co nie zostaną zachowane poprawne uprawnienia do plików.

 

no co Wy?  :Smile: ))))))))))) miodzio  :Very Happy:  a to jest dobre!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sekretarz

No wlasnie nie opcjonalne, bo musisz miec chociaz jedna wersję drzewa portage, a o ile mi wiadomo nie ma takowego w zadnym pliku stage.

A co do opcji -p, to ja bym np nie chcial miec /root na 755  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> No wlasnie nie opcjonalne, bo musisz miec chociaz jedna wersję drzewa portage, a o ile mi wiadomo nie ma takowego w zadnym pliku stage.

 nie ma w stage, ale tzn. ze nie mozna uzyc jakiegos dostepnego snap'a? razem z np. dostepnymi na plycie (dvd) zrodlami wielu pakietow? a to niby dlaczego?

powyzsza dyskusja z mojej strony jest niestety niezbyt konretna - nie odnosi sie stricte do artykulu, bowiem go nie mam i nie mam dostepu, aby przeczytac. to o czym mowie - to mechanizm instalacji. snap'y sa dostepne od dawna, na roznych 'lajfkach' zawsze sa takze obecne. Dlaczego niby uwazasz za WYMAGANE emerge sync?

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> A co do opcji -p, to ja bym np nie chcial miec /root na 755 

 

z tym sie w pelni zgadzam - zabawnie bylo sie o czyms takim dowiedziec  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sekretarz

Można użyć snapshota jakiegoś (choćby przez emerge-websync), ale w gazecie nigdzie nie jest wspomniane o tym... od razu do bootstrapa przechodza (ale nawet nie pliku bootstrap.sh bo nie maja drzewa portage  :Smile: ).

----------

## joker

mysle ze nie ma sie co zbytnio do tego artykulu czepiac, gdyz raczej nie posluzy on nikomu jako pomoc przy instalowaniu gentoo, a raczej jako ciekawostka jak to wyglada w innym systemie, gdzie nie ma graficznego instalatora. 

dla tych ktorzy nie czytali: tytul artykulu to 'Skrojony na miare'. jakos mi sie tak podoba  :Smile:  pasuje   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sekretarz

Co niez mienia faktu, ze w artykule sa 2 bledy merytoryczne  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

"Skrojony na miare" mi tez pasuje bo oddaje to co w gentoo najlepsze. Nie wiem, moze to tylko moje odczucie, ale jak odpalam gentoo to od razu sie lepiej czuje, tak jakbym nie wiem .... wypływał  zbudowanym tylko przeze mnie żaglowcem w rejs i miał nieograniczone możliwości podróży, natomiast jak odpalam winde, ehh :( szkoda gadac, to tak jakbym wchodził do wagonika kiepskiej kolejki górskiej, z  której co chwilę odpadaja śrubki, cała sie chwieje, którą jeżdzę cały czas w kółko i nigdy nie ma gwarancji że cały dotrwam końca tej podrózy.... Zdecydowanie bardziej wole wziąć "młotek" i "piłę" we własne ręce i zbudować "okręt" tak, żeby działał stabilnie i żeby mi się wygodnie w nim podróżowało..... :)

----------

## mwitkowski

Odpowiedz redaktora chipa na temat bledów retorycznych:

"

W instrukcji instalacji nie przeprowadzamy sync'a portage'a poniewaz, 

wczesniej pobralismy i rozpakowalismy snapshot portage'a. Podczas ekstrakcji 

plikow nie uzywamy opcji -p, tak jest zreszta to opisane w Gentoo Linux 

2004.3 Handbook. Proponuje spojrzec do rozdzialu  "5.d. Installing Portage".

Zachowanie odpowiednich praw w systemie (czyli opcja -p) jest potrzebna 

natomiast do rozpakowania archiwum stage'a. W artykule jest też to poprawnie 

opisane. Tak wiec, polecam autorowi posta dokladne zaznajomienie sie z 

tekstem zanim "wysmaruje" cos na grupe.. i ze znaczeniem slowa retoryka. 

Merytorycznie wydaje mi sie, ze instalacja Gentoo jest w 100% poprawna."

Pozatym witam.Last edited by mwitkowski on Fri Jan 07, 2005 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

 *mwitkowski wrote:*   

> Odpowied? redaktora chipa na temat b?edów retorycznych:
> 
> "
> 
> W instrukcji instalacji nie przeprowadzamy sync'a portage'a ponieważ, 
> ...

 

Hieh, CHIP na Gentoo oczywiscie zna sie najlepiej  :Wink: 

@mwitkowski - krzaczysz, zmień kodowanie  :Smile:  btw. Witam(y)

----------

## mwitkowski

Witam rowniez, nie wiem jakie powinno byc poprawne. Chyba blad byl w tym ze wklejalem z czytnika grup dyskusyjnych, i zapewne niezmienilem kodowania na poprawne.

Lepiej zreszta pisac bez polskich liter bo pewnie kodowanie strony jest 8859-1

----------

## Rav70

 *mwitkowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lepiej zreszta pisac bez polskich liter bo pewnie kodowanie strony jest 8859-1

 

Lepiej ustawić domyślne kodowanie stron na iso-8859-2, gdyż inaczej będziesz sadził krzaki cytując innych. Kodowanie strony nie jest ustawione.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## paranoiq

panowie, jakos slabo ten artykul przegladaliscie   :Twisted Evil: 

jak wol jest napisane:

```

tar -xvjpf stage1-x86-2004.3.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf portage-2004*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

snapshot oczywiscie najnowsza wersja sciagnieta z neta   :Wink: 

wiec nie czepiac sie panowie   :Wink: 

no dobra, ja sie doczepie ze nic nie powiedzieli by przekopiowac  resolv.conf przed chrootowaniem

mnie akurat artykul przekoanl by Gentoo zainstalowac   :Very Happy:   przy instalacji korzystalem i z tego co w gazecie, z handbook'a w necie i z forum,po kolei pokonujac przeszkody  na ktore wcale nie narzekam  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Ja tez mysle, ze powinnismy sie tylko cieszyc, ze Gentoo staje sie coraz bardziej popularny, dzieki takim artykulom. Wedlug tego opisu bez problemu mozna go zainstalowac. Ja n.p. korzystalem z podobnego opisu w Chip Special Linux Lato 2004.

Taki opis plus

```
# less /mnt/cdrom/docs/txt/install.txt
```

prowadzi doskonale do celu.

Pozdrawiam nowych uzytkownikow Gentoo.[/code]

----------

